# Hitchhiker



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

While driving on my recent vacation at Yellowstone one early morning, I came around the corner to see this big fella standing there. I managed to get this one before I chickened out and jumped back into the car. (it just kept looking at me and walking straight towards me).

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q54/ ... G_0372.jpg


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

He's a mighty fine looking beast !!

He just wanted to sniff you up a little......and then blow buffalo snot all over ya !!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shot, what focal lenght did you shoot this at?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

waltny said:


> Nice shot, what focal lenght did you shoot this at?


You know what, I can't remember what length I shot him at... I know he was very close when I took this picture..within 15 yards probably. I was using my 75-300 mm lens.

I just bought my new camera a couple of weeks ago, so I'm fairly new at all this. I would appreciate any pointers all you experts out there could pass along to a newbie.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> Nice shot, what focal lenght did you shoot this at?


The EXIF data says 300mm, f/5.6, 1/320, ISO 800.

Nice shot.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

you got opanda thres?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

threshershark said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, what focal lenght did you shoot this at?
> ...


Now how in the heck did you find out all that info.?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> you got opanda thres?





gwailow said:


> Now how in the heck did you find out all that info.?


I'm not entirely without skills. :mrgreen:

All digital photos have EXIF data embedded in them by the camera. There are many ways to read the data.

In Photobucket, when you have selected an image, there is a "details" button that shows most of the EXIF data for your own photos.

I use a free script built for the Firefox browser, called FxIF available here:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5673

Opanda does something similar. You can right click an image and when you view the "Properties" the EXIF data is displayed.

It can also be seen in Photoshop and most image editing software.

If you want to strip this data for any reason, the "Save for Web" feature of Photoshop removes it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

threshershark said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > you got opanda thres?
> ...


You use way too much of your brain.


----------

